# Villa Management



## Cyprusgirl39 (Dec 2, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good villa management company please ? 

We own a villa just outside Paphos but are only in Cyprus approximately 14 weeks a year. We need someone to be a keyholder so they can check on it whilst we are back in the UK, air it etc and check post.

Need someone we can rely on !


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

I use Cosycove and they have been very reliable and managed our apartment well.


----------



## Cyprusgirl39 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I have already contacted Cosy Cove unfortunately they do not cover the Mandria area. But thanks for your response. Much appreciated


----------

